# Cruze sales figures-



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

For March, Chevy sold 18,018 Cruzes. For the 3 month period, the number was 50,205. Not sure if that's good or bad, but if they start raising the sticker price already, that number could drop! Could it be that GM is trying to "make hay while the sun shines" because of the slowdown of certain Toyota/Honda/Hyundai models due to the earthquake and tsunami?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

18k a month = 200,000 cruze's a year. I'd say that's a pretty good number but we'll have to see how things play out.

From 2005-2008 Chevy sold about 200k Cobalts per year, 09-10 they only sold about 100k.

I also think those Cobalt numbers include fleet vehicles (rental companies) which I believe GM has already said they wont be selling the Cruze to rental companies (or perhaps I misread)


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> 18k a month = 200,000 cruze's a year. I'd say that's a pretty good number but we'll have to see how things play out.
> 
> From 2005-2008 Chevy sold about 200k Cobalts per year, 09-10 they only sold about 100k.
> 
> I also think those Cobalt numbers include fleet vehicles (rental companies) which I believe GM has already said they wont be selling the Cruze to rental companies (or perhaps I misread)


I have already seen the Cruze, although only a couple, in the rental fleet. That is, unless somebody just parked in the wrong place. It was Avis in Salt Lake City.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Could it be that GM is trying to may hay while the sun shines because of the slowdown of certain Toyota/Honda/Hyundai models due to the earthquake and tsunami?


I hope so


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, the Cruze is still not that well known by the majority of people so I think that once it becomes more recognized that sales figure is going to go up dramatically.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I also think those Cobalt numbers include fleet vehicles (rental companies) which I believe GM has already said they wont be selling the Cruze to rental companies (or perhaps I misread)


I'm sure if the numbers are not where GM wants them to be, you'll see the Cruze at rental sites. Don't forget, it's ALL about $$$$.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Cruze Numbers...*



shawn672 said:


> 18k a month = 200,000 cruze's a year. I'd say that's a pretty good number but we'll have to see how things play out.
> 
> From 2005-2008 Chevy sold about 200k Cobalts per year, 09-10 they only sold about 100k.
> 
> I also think those Cobalt numbers include fleet vehicles (rental companies) which I believe GM has already said they wont be selling the Cruze to rental companies (or perhaps I misread)


I recall reading somewhere that Chevy was projecting that 2011 Cruze production would be 180,000 units.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> Well, the Cruze is still not that well known by the majority of people so I think that once it becomes more recognized that sales figure is going to go up dramatically.



This is so true! Everyone I talk to asks if I got a new car. When I tell them yes, they ask what kind. I say Chevrolet Cruze and they look confused and ask what it is because they haven't heard of it! WTF GM, advertise!!!


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> I have already seen the Cruze, although only a couple, in the rental fleet. That is, unless somebody just parked in the wrong place. It was Avis in Salt Lake City.


My buddy said he rented one in Florida.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

GM might be saving the heavy duty advertisements for the release of the new Civic and Focus. Seems they've been focusing heavily on the truck line as of late.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> GM might be saving the heavy duty advertisements for the release of the new Civic and Focus. Seems they've been focusing heavily on the truck line as of late.


I believe March was truck month?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> I believe March was truck month?


Oh yeah that's true too. I just figured they were waiting for the summer season and gas prices to continue to climb.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...in mid-April they'll be "leaking" the launch of the new *2012 Malibu* in China.


Yeah it looks a lot a Camaro in the rear to me. I think they are going for more aggressive aesthetics.

































Four-door Camaro anyone?


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I just looked at the YTD sales figures. At 50K, Cruze outsold all other Chevy cars (Malibu, Impala, etc) , as well as the Traverse and Equinox.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I am starting to see a number of Cruzes on the streets here. I saw three different ones today alone. As for advertising; I see plenty of Chevy adds on TV and I still have people asking me what a cruze is.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...is it just me, or does it look like they're retrostyling back toward something like the old *Pontiac* "_Bow Wave_" hood and front end design?!?


I am wondering that the designs we see from the "leaks" may not be actual. We shall see.


----------



## JB2K (Feb 13, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> This is so true! Everyone I talk to asks if I got a new car. When I tell them yes, they ask what kind. I say Chevrolet Cruze and they look confused and ask what it is because they haven't heard of it! WTF GM, advertise!!!


Check-out "Hawaii Five-O" (Monday nights at 10:00 p.m., EDT on CBS) -it's almost like a 1-hour ad for Chevrolet -- and the Cruze, in particular...


----------



## JB2K (Feb 13, 2011)

justmike said:


> I am starting to see a number of Cruzes on the streets here. I saw three different ones today alone. As for advertising; I see plenty of Chevy adds on TV and I still have people asking me what a cruze is.


I don't think a lot of people out there realize the Cobalt has ceased production. Like 'em or not, that one car remained in the Chevrolet lineup for 15 years (first badged as a Cavalier) and got a ton of exposure as "Chevy's American-built Small Car".

I'd say give it 2 or 3 years, and our beloved Cruze will become a common sight on the nation's highways...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ 15 years is not a long run in car years.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> I have already seen the Cruze, although only a couple, in the rental fleet. That is, unless somebody just parked in the wrong place. It was Avis in Salt Lake City.


I forgot to post this. I did write to Avis to ask if they had Chevy Cruzes in their lineup. They said they have them in their Intermediate class. This was as of April 4th. I would think if Avis has them, other rental companies do too?


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> This is so true! Everyone I talk to asks if I got a new car. When I tell them yes, they ask what kind. I say Chevrolet Cruze and they look confused and ask what it is because they haven't heard of it! WTF GM, advertise!!!


They did. GM advertised the Cruze during the biggest _annual_ event in the WORLD....the Super Bowl. And I might mention 30 seconds of airtime during this event is, by far, the most expensive then any other slot.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh, and wanted to add this hilarious parody version of the above commercial...


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

usaalways said:


> Oh, and wanted to add this hilarious parody version of the above commercial...
> YouTube - Chevy Cruze "The Lost Superbowl Commercial"


 VERY funny. Never saw this. Very clever also.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

How do you do that?


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> How do you do that?


Which post are you referring to?


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

The Facebook stuff. Can I call Facebook on my OnStar?


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> The Facebook stuff. Can I call Facebook on my OnStar?


I believe it is still in development. As per the following article, dated last month, anyone who has both OnStar and Facebook can be beta testers.
If there is an update Im not sure..

OnStar's New Facebook App - NYTimes.com


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> The Facebook stuff. Can I call Facebook on my OnStar?


Best bet would be to push the OnStar button and ask them directly.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Youngstown News, Valley-built Cruze sales tumble 39%

Chevrolet Cruze sales plummet as General Motors vows to protect resale prices | cleveland.com

Chevy Cruze sales slumping, but General Motors rules out price cuts - Columbus - Business First

General Motors' Ad Boss to Stick Current Marketing Plan - Driver's Seat - WSJ


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

One can find GM's sales figures at General Motors | Investors - Sales & Production | GM.com.

One can usually find an automaker's US sales figures by Googling for _[name of automaker] reports sales [month name] [year] (_e.g. GM reports sales july 2012). The figures for a given month always come within a few a days of the start of the next month.

These are usually interesting too.
By the Numbers News - Autoblog
Auto Sales - Markets Data Center - WSJ.com


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Youngstown News, Valley-built Cruze sales tumble 39%
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze sales plummet as General Motors vows to protect resale prices | cleveland.com
> 
> ...


All of this is good news for us, the Cruze owners. When they start panicking and having fire sales, our resale value goes down a lot. I hope they don't change their mind.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What's resale value? I'm usually lucky to get $500 for my trades.  On the other hand seeing Cruze sales drop doesn't bode well for long term support of the cars by GM. The real question is will Cruze sales stabilize once Toyota completely recovers from the earthquake and tsunami. If so, then part of the Cruze sales surge was a result of a lack of competition. If they keep dropping then GM will need to either make drastic improvements or replace the car completely.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've never traded a car - always sold them myself, but I haven't decided what I'd like to do with this one yet. 

However, I'm glad they'll not be putting discounts, etc. all over the Cruzes to push them off lots. I think it's a good move to keep those resale values up.

This quote from an article explains a lot of the sales numbers, though.


> McNeil said the biggest reason for the sharp Cruze decline was fleet sales. A year ago, General Motors sold about 6,400 Cruzes to rental companies and other fleet buyers in July. Last month, it sold fewer than 100 to fleet customers. So retail sales of the car were down only 10 percent.


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

I think the discounts on the outgoing Malibus are hurting Cruze sales.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Maxvla said:


> I think the discounts on the outgoing Malibus are hurting Cruze sales.


Probably true. It's definitely hurting teh 2013 Malibu Eco sales.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

obermd said:


> Probably true. It's definitely hurting teh 2013 Malibu Eco sales.


Speaking of the 2013 Malibu. I had to stop by the dealer for a replacement key today. They had a 2013 Malibu on the showroom floor. I can see why the 2012 Malibus are flying off the showroom floor. The 2013 Malibu didn't feel much bigger inside than my Cruze. No buyers remorse for me. The Malibu had about an inch more rear seat room. That's not enough in my opinion to justify the $3,000 higher price. Taking into consideration the mediocre reviews the 2013 Malibu is getting, I can see the Cruze sales really picking up after the 2012 Malibu stock is depleted.

Also, the styling of the 2013 Malibu didn't impress me although I did like the interior design a bit more than the Cruze. Considering the discounts on the 2012 Malibu, they are a great deal.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am not a current owner of a Cruze (yet) and I personally would like to see more cash incentives and sales for this car as a potential buyer, mainly because I want to see myself in one and want to be able to afford to buy it. The discounts/incentives that I and fellow wannabe Cruze owners want doesn't have to be anything drastic or to the point that it will cripple resale values of the cruze but I do think it would help sell a few more cars if they had a few more deals for the cruze, especially since you can get a new and roomier Malibu for a little more! The Cruze is already priced higher then its competitors in its segment but in my opinion with all these continuous nagging issues/quirks both big and small, I'm not sure the higher price for the Cruze is justified! Look at kia, Hyundai, and Honda who sell their compact segment cars for less and make plenty of money still. Even if the Hyundai Elantras might take a hit at resale (just guessing), they are selling like hot cakes right now because they are pretty **** good cars and interior design (grown up) wise is the best in this segment (in my opinion). Besides, most people sell their used cars privately these days. 

I don't know what Chevy is going to do when like now, all these 2012 Cruzes are sitting on the lots collecting dust as people are broke, not confident in the american economy and news has rapidly spread of the Cruzes' recalls and multiple problems. If people didn't know about the Cruze before a couple months ago, they do now but only for the negative reasons! The Cruze is also not marketed well and I get the feeling that they know that the more Cruzes they sell, the more of its issues might begin to surface with this car. Chevy really needs to make some hard choices here. The compact segment is growing and getting stronger and it seems the Cruze and the chevy service departments have been taking steps backwards in many areas in the eyes of it's current owners! 

With Honda and Toyota coming back strong and having the plan to kick some ass and take names in this compact segment, Chevy better get its **** together. Also once the laughing stock of the automobile world, Hyundai and Kia are and have been stepping their game up and seems hungrier then Chevy! When both the diesel and the non diesel 2013 Cruze with all its new safety and technology features hit the lots next month, what are they going to do to sell the 2012 Cruzes with their hacked up shields and various other problems? I guess they think they will sell themselves? Even the 2013 Cruzes I think will have a hard time selling, especially initially because most don't want to get burned by being the test dummy for what new and old problems the 2013 Cruzes will have. Also, I think this whole recall and other know Cruze problems has scared and put a nasty taste in the mouth of "on the fence" Chevy buyers! 

Chevy needs to swallow its pride when it comes to this car and give people a reason to buy it and simply refusing to drop the price or offer some decent incentives just because you want to portray the Cruze as the best thing smoking in the compact segment, is not the answer in my opinion! What selling angle will they have to use to be able to really move the 2012's Cruzes and the new 2013 Cruzes?, because I don't think their "love it or leave it" campaign is working very well. It looks like most people are choosing to "leave it" and aren't looking back. Sadly, depending on how a few things go with this Cruze, I might be one of those people too, and its unfortunate because I've advocated hard for this car since day 1!


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I do not want them offering incentives and rebates to move cars. This hurts owners in the long run by lowering resale value. If you want a cheaper car, buy one. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

rbtec said:


> I do not want them offering incentives and rebates to move cars. This hurts owners in the long run by lowering resale value. If you want a cheaper car, buy one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


I already noted knowing that offering certain sales, incentive, or rebates might hurt resale value! I also noted that what Chevy is doing with the Cruze is great for current Cruze owners because it has you guys in mind, and if i was already a Cruze owner I would probably be on your side of the fence, however it does nothing for those including myself who possibly want to buy this car but feel it might be a iffy decision with all the negativity surrounding this car as of lately and also do to the fact that it's priced higher then its compact competitors who are doing quite well. 

What good is having a supposedly high resale value on a car that nobody is buying? And exactly how high will resale actually be on this car if I have to sell/get rid of it because it smells like antifreeze, or the transmission is horrible, or its a fire hazard, or it rolls back at every stop, or the A/C can't serve its only purpose, etc? Since these listed issues and others have caused use-to- be Cruze owner to sell their cruze, I don't think having a high resell value did much for them or for the next person who will purposely stay away from buying it, knowing about all of its problems/quirks (especially the used 2011 Cruzes)!!

I do think it's possible for Chevy to offer greater incentives and things of such nature on the Cruze then they are right now at this current time, without them feeling as though they are giving these cars away and without putting a big dent in its overall resell value. You have to draw the line somewhere and if Cruzes aren't selling because they are priced too high, or because people feel they won't/aren't getting their hard earned money worth from this car, or because they simply don't want to support Chevy/Obama, then this will in turn only mean Lordstown employees will not be working or being able to feed their families. Then in my opinion that line has to be drawn somewhere else and Chevy will have to get off its high horse when it comes to this car and not wanting to price it competitively for buyers!


----------



## zdstein (Jul 28, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I am not a current owner of a Cruze (yet) and I personally would like to see more cash incentives and sales for this car as a potential buyer, mainly because I want to see myself in one and want to be able to afford to buy it. The discounts/incentives that I and fellow wannabe Cruze owners want doesn't have to be anything drastic or to the point that it will cripple resale values of the cruze but I do think it would help sell a few more cars if they had a few more deals for the cruze, especially since you can get a new and roomier Malibu for a little more! The Cruze is already priced higher then its competitors in its segment but in my opinion with all these continuous nagging issues/quirks both big and small, I'm not sure the higher price for the Cruze is justified! Look at kia, Hyundai, and Honda who sell their compact segment cars for less and make plenty of money still. Even if the Hyundai Elantras might take a hit at resale (just guessing), they are selling like hot cakes right now because they are pretty **** good cars and interior design (grown up) wise is the best in this segment (in my opinion). Besides, most people sell their used cars privately these days.
> 
> I don't know what Chevy is going to do when like now, all these 2012 Cruzes are sitting on the lots collecting dust as people are broke, not confident in the american economy and news has rapidly spread of the Cruzes' recalls and multiple problems. If people didn't know about the Cruze before a couple months ago, they do now but only for the negative reasons! The Cruze is also not marketed well and I get the feeling that they know that the more Cruzes they sell, the more of its issues might begin to surface with this car. Chevy really needs to make some hard choices here. The compact segment is growing and getting stronger and it seems the Cruze and the chevy service departments have been taking steps backwards in many areas in the eyes of it's current owners!
> 
> ...


Actually chevy offers a pretty good interest rate on the cruze, even me and my 530 credit score got an 8.9 percent rate, more than half the rate I would have gotten on a used car


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> What's resale value? I'm usually lucky to get $500 for my trades.  On the other hand seeing Cruze sales drop doesn't bode well for long term support of the cars by GM. The real question is will Cruze sales stabilize once Toyota completely recovers from the earthquake and tsunami. If so, then part of the Cruze sales surge was a result of a lack of competition. If they keep dropping then GM will need to either make drastic improvements or replace the car completely.


Re: Toyota, although I don't track the financials closely (they just announced earnings), I think they have fully recovered. Honda has now too.

See:
Toyota posts big jump in quarterly sales and earnings - San Antonio Business Journal 
Toyota Outearns The Detroit Carmakers Combined - Forbes
July 2012 - Not Enough Time Edition (click thru the months at the bottom of the table and look at Toyota and Honda sales vs. the same period last year).

The Japanese earthquake and tsunami disaster was on 3/11/11.

BTW, in response to zdstein, in Nor Cal, Toyota's being pretty aggressive with financing (http://www.buyatoyota.com/Specials/SpecialOffers.aspx, put in 95136 zip code) by offering 0% financing on Corolla and Prius liftback.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> however it does nothing for those including myself who possibly want to buy this car but feel it might be a iffy decision with all the negativity surrounding this car as of lately and also do to the fact that it's priced higher then its compact competitors who are doing quite well.


Not sure how you think this car is priced so much higher than the competitors? have you realized all the features that are standard on the cruze and are optional on these other models? Lets not forget also that no one should ever be paying window sticker price(got mine for more than a couple thousand less). There will be small rebates of $500 every now & then, but as the article said you will not see the thousands off you once did. 

Can't afford a cruze? buy a Sonic. You get a 1LT sonic with 1.4T & 6speed manual it has a $16,500 window sticker & 40mpg highway rating. by the price & comparing MPG the sonic is a much better deal than the cruze eco for a high mpg car.(it also gets 1mpg better city rating than the eco).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I got a 2.9% interest rate on my Cruze for 4 years - I've NEVER had that low of a rate on anything. 

The LS is very competitively priced and definitely the bargain of the group with lots of standard equipment. I would have gone for it if the engine had more pep to it. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Chevy's American Chief of Sales has denounced any form of discounting or fleet sales because of the resale effects it's had on cars in the past. They acknowledged the relatively stagnate sales numbers and refuse to cut prices in order to get rid of inventory because it hurts their consumer base. Take Honda, you'll hardly ever find one at a rental agency, and thus is one way they've optimized a brands resale value.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well if Chevy is content with the sales of the 2012 Cruze being stagnate and likely non existent once the 2013 Cruzes hit the lots, which will be offering the ECO-D and many more safety and technology features, then who am I to question their choices? I want a 2013 1LT non diesel Cruze but I don't see sales of it or even the ECO-D Cruze hitting numbers like of when this car first came out, which was then largely due to natural disasters crippling other car companies. 

I have a weird love/hate relationship with the Cruze and Chevy so you'll have to excuse me for seeming somewhat both for and against some of their choices, especially when it comes to this car.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Drive a Cruze, then go drive an Elantra, Mazda 3, Honda Civic, and Toyota Corolla. Then get back to us. Not even trying to be a dick.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Drive a Cruze, then go drive an Elantra, Mazda 3, Honda Civic, and Toyota Corolla. Then get back to us. Not even trying to be a dick.


No offense taken. I don't mind discussions. I really like the Cruze don't get me wrong, but I do think there is room for improvement from both this car and Chevy as a whole to be made. I have test drove an Elanta and it was really nice and the overall look of the interior in my opinion is the best in the compact segment. To me it's a grown up looking car from inside to outside and I love the fact that you can get two or even three tones of color in that car. In the Cruzes defense, I have no desire to drive a mazda or a corolla and would take the Cruze over them both without even a test drive. My wife drives a sky blue 2012 Honda Civic EX w/Nav and I really don't see why everybody hates on this car. Maybe it isn't up to Honda's standards because it has more plastic interior surfaces than Honda is known for, but what car isn't full of plastic these days? ****, most exteriors of car are plastic these days! My wife's civic is smooth, reliable, and doesn't have any road noise that some have apparently complained about. I would know these things because we mostly take her car when going out or taking trips because My 1999 Nissan is old and not as nice, lol! 

I will agree that the look of the radio design in the civic is dated and still looks the same from years ago but once you see and get use to the two tier digital dash board and that secondary information display screen, it's hard to go back to cars that don't have as much technology in the cockpit. Also the sound system in the 2012 Civic is really good and shits on the Cruze's sound system!


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Actually I was once in the position of choosing between the Cruze and the Elantra. They were both really good cars for me but I just enjoyed the overall refinement in the Cruze better. Safety was another thing that really pulled me towards the Cruze over the Elantra.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> No offense taken. I don't mind discussions. I really like the Cruze don't get me wrong, but I do think there is room for improvement from both this car and Chevy as a whole to be made. I have test drove an Elanta and it was really nice and the overall look of the interior in my opinion is the best in the compact segment. To me it's a grown up looking car from inside to outside and I love the fact that you can get two or even three tones of color in that car. In the Cruzes defense, I have no desire to drive a mazda or a corolla and would take the Cruze over them both without even a test drive. My wife drives a sky blue 2012 Honda Civic EX w/Nav and I really don't see why everybody hates on this car. Maybe it isn't up to Honda's standards because it has more plastic interior surfaces than Honda is known for, but what car isn't full of plastic these days? ****, most exteriors of car are plastic these days! My wife's civic is smooth, reliable, and doesn't have any road noise that some have apparently complained about. I would know these things because we mostly take her car when going out or taking trips because My 1999 Nissan is old and not as nice, lol!
> 
> I will agree that the look of the radio design in the civic is dated and still looks the same from years ago but once you see and get use to the two tier digital dash board and that secondary information display screen, it's hard to go back to cars that don't have as much technology in the cockpit. Also the sound system in the 2012 Civic is really good and shits on the Cruze's sound system!


Most cars have plastic in their interior, but the difference comes in how those plastics are used. The Cruze has a cheap interior, but it doesn't **feel** cheap. The car feels like a car that should be priced $5k more than it is. It just feels proper, mature, and comfortable inside. The other options simply do not. It is very well designed inside and out. GM has greatly improved the "feel" of the Cruze over even previous generations of GM vehicles. 

The Cruze just feels...better.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I currently own a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS I'm thinking of trading it in for 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ but I'm going to wait to see if they correct there quality issue. And to see how remaining 2012 sell and what happens when the 2013 cruzes sell and what quality issues if any the 2013 Cruzes have which I hope GM resolved. But not Ready to take that CHANCE BY BEING THE FIRST TO GET A 2013 CRUZE.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I currently own a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS I'm thinking of trading it in for 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ but I'm going to wait to see if they correct there quality issue. And to see how remaining 2012 sell and what happens when the 2013 cruzes sell and what quality issues if any the 2013 Cruzes have which I hope GM resolved. But not Ready to take that CHANCE BY BEING THE FIRST TO GET A 2013 CRUZE.


The 2013 Cruze is not a brand new Cruze. It's the same Cruze that has been out for a while, with a few upgrades, and a few issues that were resolved from the 2011 and 2012 year. Until an entirely new model comes out, each consecutive year will only come with improvements and fixes.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The 2013 Cruze is not a brand new Cruze. It's the same Cruze that has been out for a while, with a few upgrades, and a few issues that were resolved from the 2011 and 2012 year. Until an entirely new model comes out, each consecutive year will only come with improvements and fixes.


Well we can only hope that's the case (in regards to the 2013 cruze coming with fixes, resolved issues and improvements).


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The 2013 Cruze is not a brand new Cruze. It's the same Cruze that has been out for a while, with a few upgrades, and a few issues that were resolved from the 2011 and 2012 year. Until an entirely new model comes out, each consecutive year will only come with improvements and fixes.


I'm just saying if their is quality problems with 2013 Cruze it would likely be early in the model year and I know the 2013 Cruze is not a new model Cruze.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I'm just saying if their is quality problems with 2013 Cruze it would likely be early in the model year and I know the 2013 Cruze is not a new model Cruze.


Well, here's how you need to look at it. If there are quality problems, it will be vendor related. Every TSB out there that came out for the 2012 and 2011 model years will probably be fixed for the 2013 model year, or at some point during the production cycle. There really isn't any reason to believe that the 2013 model year will have quality problems unless they made some big changes and they changed vendors/suppliers.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well, here's how you need to look at it. If there are quality problems, it will be vendor related. Every TSB out there that came out for the 2012 and 2011 model years will probably be fixed for the 2013 model year, or at some point during the production cycle. There really isn't any reason to believe that the 2013 model year will have quality problems unless they made some big changes and they changed vendors/suppliers.


I hope you are right. I like my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS with black Grantie paint my main complaint is with the paint quality my cruze was born on April 9, 2012 it shouldn't have paint chips on it already and also when I received my recall letter mine is one that could be missing welds in the fuel tank. I want 2 take in 2 have it checked but I'm afraid to because I don't want to hacked my enigne shield.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Drive a Cruze, then go drive an Elantra, Mazda 3, Honda Civic, and Toyota Corolla. Then get back to us. Not even trying to be a dick.


My brother recently got a 2012 MZ3. It drives very nicely. I didn't care much for the interior, and it was definitely noisier, with more wind/engine/tire noise. He likes it, though. I'll still take my Cruze.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I hope you are right. I like my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS with black Grantie paint my main complaint is with the paint quality my cruze was born on April 9, 2012 it shouldn't have paint chips on it already and also when I received my recall letter mine is one that could be missing welds in the fuel tank. I want 2 take in 2 have it checked but I'm afraid to because I don't want to hacked my enigne shield.


You can opt out of the shield and just have them check the welds if you want to. I signed my work order saying I don't want my shield hacked, so they left it alone. They made sure to note on my work order that I said I'll be ordering the redesigned shield when it becomes available. I don't want that shitty work done on my car and understand your hesitation. 

However, do what you think is best. You've got a very hot looking car. 

I can't comment on the paint quality very much. If it has chips that you're concerned with or believe are a result of a defect, contact your dealer and see what they have to say about it.



sciphi said:


> My brother recently got a 2012 MZ3. It drives very nicely. I didn't care much for the interior, and it was definitely noisier, with more wind/engine/tire noise. He likes it, though. I'll still take my Cruze.


I wasn't even willing to compare that one with the Cruze due to price. The sedans were more expensive, and the hatch was out of my price range for sure. The sedans also look weird. The look of that front end does nothing for me but make me laugh.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I did take it to my dealer they did try to touch it up. There are 4 paint chips about the size of tip of ink pin on the passenger side front door. My local body shop mananger told me they would have to repaint the entire door but didn't really want to do it because they were so small didn't want to take away the factory finish.If you didn't know where to look you wouldn't see them.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

As for the Mazda 3, I never test drove or bothered looking at the Skyactiv model. However, i did test drive the ''previous generation'' with the 2.3 and 2.5 engines. They were powerful, the cars were really good at taking corners fast, but that's where the awesomeness stops. The interior is howling loud, louder than any Honda. On the highway, the suspension is very twitchy, the transmission demands constant attention, visibility is poor, and driving the thing makes you feel strangely uneasy.

It's a good car if you spend everyday driving like you own an M5. We really, really need less of those people on the road.

If you want some 'tamed' drivability as well as unparalleled feel and comfort, the Cruze is the way to go.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

I only wish the Cruze could rev more freely and less nervously as the Mazda3.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Youngstown News, Cruze sales down in Feb. but GM surges 7%


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy Cruze has its best retail month ever, compact cars boom in March | cleveland.com

Chevy Cruze Sales Raise by Nearly 8 Percent in March -- LA CROSSE, Wis., April 5, 2013 /PRNewswire-iReach/ --

Youngstown News, Sales of the Chevrolet Cruze increased by nearly 8 percent in March - Newswatch


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

When I get my GM card bill in every month, always toss in sales brochures. For the last year, has been all pickup trucks. Haven't seen anything for the Cruze. Dealers mail me flyer's, now up to $8,000 off on a pickup truck. But nothing on the Cruze. Last one showed a pickup truck that could pull over 10,000 pounds, but only listed the EPA fuel rating of 15 mpg city, 20 highway for their smallest truck.

Would have to say the ratio of larger pickup trucks and SUV's is at least 4:1 for passenger cars at my dealers. What really amazes me is the huge stock of 5th wheeler camping trailers at local RV places. Can only wonder why that are making thousands of these with no buyers. We did enjoy $3.40 top tier gas for a very short time, now back up to $4.10 per gallon and news, its going to increase again.

Still unbelievable the huge number of single drivers hauling around in these way over sized pickup's and SUV's, And always in a big hurry to drive around in circles. Us Cruze drivers must be from another planet.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Last one showed a pickup truck that could pull over 10,000 pounds, but only listed the EPA fuel rating of 15 mpg city, 20 highway for their smallest truck.


The most common truck(1/2 ton with 5.3L) is rated at 15city/21mpg highway. The all new 2014 silverado with the also all new direct injection 5.3L makes 355HP(40hp increase) and 383lb-ft torque(50lb-ft increase). This truck also gets 16city/23hwy(22mpg with 4x4) and has more than an 11,000lb tow rating. 

GM has yet to release info on the all new 4.3L or 6.2L engines. The new 5.3L above matches the MPG ratings of the Ford ecoboost v6 F150, so one can expect the 4.3L to do even better(probably 25mpg highway). The old 4.3L has not been changed in years(since the mid 1990s) it has 200HP. With direct injection if the 3.6L DI is any indication it should make 300HP easy. 300+ Horses, 25mpg highway and can tow 8,000lbs, sounds like a great combo! 



NickD said:


> We did enjoy $3.40 top tier gas for a very short time, now back up to $4.10 per gallon and news, its going to increase again.


Not sure where you get your news but gas prices are falling. Current price for regular is $3.59 all over southern Wisconsin. Premium is averaging $3.99-4.05, though if you shop around I have been paying $3.79 for Mobil 93 octane premium since mid-February. Every other station fluctuates prices regularly, one station near me is always 30-40cents less a gallon than everywhere else(just from premium).


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The Cruze is still being outsold by the: Corollla(31432), Civic(27665), Elantra(26153), and the Focus(24929). The problem is that Chevy hasn't been offering competitive incentives for the Cruze. Ford was offering over $2000 off in March. The Cruze is just now getting $1500 off in my area. Before it was getting $500-$1000.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cruze sales jump 21 pct. - TribToday.com - News, Sports, Jobs, Community Information - Tribune Chronicle - Warren, OH


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

The Civics redesign helped it a lot. Sales were pathetic on the initial release. Ugly is a nice way of putting it.  Being a civic owner (8th generation) I gotta say that even with the refresh a Civic Ex still doesn't come close to an Cruze LTZ. Maybe if they offered an Ex-L like the do the accord but I don't think it would be worth the extra cash when the LTZ would cost less.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

They do offer an EX-L. Feature wise, it's a lot like a 2LT RS with moonroof, navigation, and a couple of other Cruze options. The MSRP of the Civic EX-L is about $1400 less in black, since black is an extra cost option on the Cruze. To each his own.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's still a miracle that GM has a competitive smaller car for the first time in, well, ever. The Vega was a cruel joke, the Chevette was worse, the Cavalier was a rolling tin can, and the Cobalt was bargain-basement all the way. The Cruze is such a better car than any of those it's not playing on the same playing field anymore. Welcome to the small-car bigs, GM!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> It's still a miracle that GM has a competitive smaller car for the first time in, well, ever. The Vega was a cruel joke, the Chevette was worse, the Cavalier was a rolling tin can, and the Cobalt was bargain-basement all the way. The Cruze is such a better car than any of those it's not playing on the same playing field anymore. Welcome to the small-car bigs, GM!


I've been a car owner since 1964. After watching for the last two plus years, I strongly believe the Cruze is the best compact class car Chevy has ever brought market. Best in class..............? Well, not so much.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

sciphi said:


> It's still a miracle that GM has a competitive smaller car for the first time in, well, ever. The Vega was a cruel joke, the Chevette was worse, the Cavalier was a rolling tin can, and the Cobalt was bargain-basement all the way. The Cruze is such a better car than any of those it's not playing on the same playing field anymore. Welcome to the small-car bigs, GM!


Still can't work out why you guys don't get the hatch and wagon, even if they imported some at a premium price to gauge interest for their own production?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Still can't work out why you guys don't get the hatch and wagon, even if they imported some at a premium price to gauge interest for their own production?


Supposedly, they have done studies and focus groups ( they should have used *Focus groups*) to gauge interest in a 5 door hatch. The Lordstown unions asked for one too. It appears the management dart landed on the barroom floor, or was caught by a guy in a green eyeshade.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> They do offer an EX-L. Feature wise, it's a lot like a 2LT RS with moonroof, navigation, and a couple of other Cruze options. The MSRP of the Civic EX-L is about $1400 less in black, since black is an extra cost option on the Cruze. To each his own.


Do they? I didn't know. I thought the EX-L was currently only available on the Accords.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Do they? I didn't know. I thought the EX-L was currently only available on the Accords.Sent from AutoGuide.com App


 Yep, did you miss my signature? Actually the 2013 Civic is almost different enough from the 2012s to nearly make it a new generation.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Yep, did you miss my signature? Actually the 2013 Civic is almost different enough from the 2012s to nearly make it a new generation.


Nah the auto guide app doesn't show signatures  I haven't been on the normal site in weeks.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Gee, I didn't know that "*Uncle Scrooge*" ye'old penny-pinching bookkeeper was still working in corporate GM as an overseer of engineering & marketing financal controls!!!


He must be. Gee, was my Ford pun too obscure?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

June Compact Sales: Chevrolet Cruze Jumps to First - MotorTrend WOT


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> June Compact Sales: Chevrolet Cruze Jumps to First - MotorTrend WOT


June was also the Cruze best selling month ever, with 32,871 cars sold. This helped GM have its best month of sales since 2008, with 264,843 cars & trucks sold. 

GM June Sales: Cruze Up 73 Percent, Contributes to Record Month - MotorTrend WOT


----------



## cdavidhess (Jun 1, 2011)

The Cruze was also the 4th best selling vehicle overall in June. It was the 2nd best selling car, only behind the Camry.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Lordstown, Ohio GM plant to shut down an extra week to trim inventory


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm noticing A LOT more Cruzen around here. I used to go days without seeing one along my commute, but now I usually see 2-3 every day, sometimes more.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, I saw two cruzes at the gas station I was at today. I was going to leave notes but I didn't want to look like a creep, lol!


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

A lot of Cruzes around here, but it seems like a pretty sizeable percent of them are rentals (based on the bar code tags on the windows). What is interesting is that very few of the rentals are LS models, most are LTs, and I've even seen a couple LTZ rentals.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Fair number of Cruzen on the streets around here. Most are ECOs or LS models. I see an LTZ or 2LT maybe once a month at best. This is the compact class, so there are few people like me that buy the high end of a compact.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I can't drive 20 miles without counting a dozen or more cruze around here. Was even more surprised when I was in the middle of nowhere in northern Wisconsin near the Michigan boarder(U.P.), the cruze was about 1 in 10 cars on the road. 

Even the volt is starting to be more common around here, seen at least 6 different ones last week.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw a black granite metallic Cruze RS package coming out of the local Safeway shopping center the other day. I couldn't tell 1LT/2LT/LTZ but the RS badge really stands out on the BGM paint. I normally see half a dozen Cruzen on my daily commute.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Fair number of Cruzen on the streets around here. Most are ECOs or LS models. I see an LTZ or 2LT maybe once a month at best. This is the compact class, so there are few people like me that buy the high end of a compact.


Same around here. Also, most Cruzes on the dealer lots around me have a bunch of LSs and little to no 2LTs or LTZs which makes seeing the higher trim Cruzes on the roads around here slim.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I've also started noticing more Cruze.. The funny thing is, about a week ago, it was me in my white Eco, a White LS, and a Black LTZ, bumper to bumper... At a stop light, I pulled into the passing lane, and both other drivers just smiled, thumbs up.. I see more LS's around here, than anything.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

newsguy99 said:


> I've also started noticing more Cruze.. The funny thing is, about a week ago, it was me in my white Eco, a White LS, and a Black LTZ, bumper to bumper... At a stop light, I pulled into the passing lane, and both other drivers just smiled, thumbs up.. I see more LS's around here, than anything.


Yeah it's rare I find a LTZ model. 2lt and LS is all I see. Nobody waives back at me or even acknowledge me. So not like the Subaru crowd. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

I rarely ever see a 2LT. I see mostly LS, then 1LT, then LTZ. I've maybe seen two 2LT's in the past 8 months I've owned my Cruze.

I probably see five Cruzen a day on average. Half of which are usually LS.

I've also seen a few LS models with 1LT rims. Maybe they shaved the trim badge. But they have all said CRUZE on the butt still.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

JayZee said:


> I rarely ever see a 2LT. I see mostly LS, then 1LT, then LTZ. I've maybe seen two 2LT's in the past 8 months I've owned my Cruze.
> 
> I probably see five Cruzen a day on average. Half of which are usually LS.


There is a dealer up here in Rochester with 10 2LT's on his lot. Maybe they just don't sell as well. People don't care about the keyless start, leather and 17" tires.

On the other note, anytime I go more than 5 miles for a drive I see about 10 cruzes. If I go 10 the number more than doubles.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Almost all the Cruze I see in Massachusetts are rentals. It seems people in Northeast cities prefer foreign cars as I see many more Civics, Corollas, Subarus and even Jettas than any type of Chevy. I did see one LS park on the street near me which wasn't a rental so it's nice to see people are buying them. First one I noticed around here was a Crystal Red Tincoat 2LT that a construction worker drives into the city each day with Maine plates. He must be glad to be driving a car with good fuel economy with his commute. EDIT: Also happy to say with my purchase, that's one more Cruze sold in July for GM. I'm assuming the diesel will count toward the sale numbers as it just a different engine type much like the 1.8L in LS and 1.4T in the LT.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> It seems people in Northeast cities prefer foreign cars as I see many more Civics, Corollas, Subarus and even Jettas than any type of Chevy.


Same here. 

However, I noticed a TON of Chevys and Cruzes in general down in the Eastern Shore of Maryland/VA this weekend. Seriously, it seemed to be one of the most popular cars on the island.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

About a year and a half ago - there weren't to many Cruzen on the road around me but up in Newport, Rhode Island on the Navy Base, I noticed quite a few. I guess it is popular car with the military.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know. As of lately in my area which is about 60 miles north of New York City the Cruze has become a lot more popular as I'm seeing a lot more around my neighborhood and the area that I live. I guess the car must be catching on. I live on the New York/Connecticut border.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> As of lately in my area which is about 60 miles north of New York City the Cruze has become a lot more popular as I'm seeing a lot more around my neighborhood and the area that I live.


 Yes I see a lot more Cruzen now - but I still feel like I live in the Black Forest surrounded by BMWs and Audis at least in my area.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevrolet Cruze Production Ramps Up as GM Tries to Meet Demand | US Daily Voice


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

No bueno....September Chevy Cruze sales nosedive - 21 News Now, More Local News for Youngstown, Ohio - ! 

I'm sure the seemingly increasing QC issues aren't to blame for the lack of new Cruze buyers, but those QC issues are certainly making me scratch my head lately and wonder what the **** is going on at Lordstown.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> I'm sure the seemingly increasing QC issues aren't to blame for the lack of new Cruze buyers, but those QC issues are certainly making me scratch my head lately and wonder what the **** is going on at Lordstown.


I suspect it's largely due to parts supplier QC issues. The higher the non-domestic content you have, the more QC issues the end point manufacturer has to deal with. The '13 Cruze is 56% domestic content. The '14 Cruze is 50% domestic content and 16% Mexican content. Here's the awful truth as far as sales numbers go.

Top 20 Best-Selling Cars In America - September 2013 - GOOD CAR BAD CAR


----------



## abhylash83 (Sep 17, 2013)

The reason I bought a cruze was because I drove it as a rental for 3 months and I fell in love with the car.


----------



## abhylash83 (Sep 17, 2013)

I had to rent cars for 3 back to back months last year and the reason I bought a Cruze was because I had to drive one as a rental and I fell in love with it. Most of the rental fleets I have seen have chevy Cruze as a rental car. I rented one in Florida, NJ and NY.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy Cruze sales dip in April - 21 News Now, More Local News for Youngstown, Ohio -


----------

